# breeder phone list



## hortus (Dec 2, 2005)

ok so me and my wife are kicking around the idea of buying a house. yeah thats great and all but it means no more net. so i was thinking i should put together a phone number list of the breeders i know , but i only need the US numbers cause it would cost me more to call england than the bugs are worth. but then it occured to me i wonder how many other people check the forum from local librarys or internet cafes and it might be a good idea for them too.

sooo my conclusion is that we should or i should create a list of breeders and their phone numbers and find out whats a cell and whats landline (cause im a text junkie)

but this dont mean a death in communication my cell phoen has aim / yahoo and i can get email on it . i just cant visit the forum every 10 seconds.

i know alot of peopel cringe at the thought of putting thier phone numbers on the internet but its really no bigger risk than a business putting the number in a phone book.

soooo breeders if you want you can post your number , tell me is its a cell or a landline and your location . and it would help to tell me whats the most common kinds of mantids you sell. id like to spread the hobby here .

or you can PM it to me and it will be kept private ill only use the posted breeders if i make a concentrated list


----------



## Ian (Dec 3, 2005)

well, this is not phone numbers, but I just came across it, and its a huuuuge directory of insect links  

http://max.eigenstart.nl/

Cheers,

Ian


----------

